# Feel tired advices please!



## cesar_harry (Mar 5, 2007)

I always feel tired, I don't know why? I feel it’s a great place to put up my problem. Can you give me some advices. Thank you!


----------



## K1 (Mar 5, 2007)

cesar_harry said:
			
		

> I always feel tired, I don't know why? I feel it’s a great place to put up my problem. Can you give me some advices. Thank you!


How does your diet, training, sleep, and supplements look like?! You need to give us as much info as possible to better be helped..........


----------



## peyton12 (Mar 7, 2007)

How much do you sleep? You can be tired from too little sleep, or too much sleep. What about your diet? What you eat also plays a factor. Make sure you're getting all your nutrients. I feel better with THROTTLE MATRIX everyday, being a graduate student, I have to put in long hours of research late at night and Throttle Matrix keeps my mind focused. Have a look at their site myochem.com. I don’t know what I would do without it.


----------



## bod1ggity (May 6, 2007)

cesar_harry said:
			
		

> I always feel tired, I don't know why? I feel it’s a great place to put up my problem. Can you give me some advices. Thank you!


chances are if you are getting 8 hours of sleep a night (WHICH YOU SHOULD BE!!!!) and your still tired you could be suffering from sleep apnia (non-resotrative sleep) I would try melatonin, its natural and helps you get into the proper "sleep zone" for restorative sleep


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Sep 6, 2007)

*Eating for energy*

Hey brothers I need some advice on some energy foods,im still on a diet so i am also watching carbs.I feel blah before going to the gym.Im 40 yrs old -m-eating 4-5 meals a day.          :welcome:     :sniper:


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 8, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> Hey brothers I need some advice on some energy foods,im still on a diet so i am also watching carbs.I feel blah before going to the gym.Im 40 yrs old -m-eating 4-5 meals a day.          :welcome:     :sniper:


How long have you done the low carb thing as well as the # of grams of carbs/fats are you taking in daily and consistently?


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 19, 2007)

cesar_harry said:
			
		

> I always feel tired, I don't know why? I feel it’s a great place to put up my problem. Can you give me some advices. Thank you!




shoot us you stats,,,weight, age, training experience,,,goals,,etc..


----------



## bodyforum (Jul 18, 2009)

firs


----------



## niko (Jul 18, 2009)

bodyforum said:


> firstly you should mention your diet and supplements and also the workouts so that we should be able to judge the problem of getting tired. thanks



I dont know if u noticed but this thread is 2 yrs old.


----------



## shielalou (Nov 23, 2009)

cesar_harry said:


> I always feel tired, I don't know why? I feel it’s a great place to put up my problem. Can you give me some advices. Thank you!



Maybe you need more exercise... Just to avoid being tired...


----------



## rocco-x (Dec 19, 2009)

or maybe he fell asleep as he's only had this one post since 07...hmmmmmm


----------



## andrewan (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello,
Often tiredness is due to a combination of causes. Nine in 100 people with tiredness will have a physical disease. Around 75 in 100 people will have an emotional cause.Being tired may mean you avoid physical activity. However, as you become more unfit you will be even more tired when you try to do something. When you are chronically tired this can become a vicious cycle.Good lifestyle habits should get rid of tiredness.


----------

